# Is this paint save able?



## vince72 (Oct 11, 2022)

Need some help trying to save this paint if possible. OA, polish what would you gents suggest?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2022)

I'd be leary doing an OA soak on candy paint. I'd start out cleaning it up with some powder form Bar Keepers Friend and a gray scotch brite. The gray Scotch Brites are comparable to 0000 steel wool. Here's a quicky showing the cleaning of some bike chrome.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 12, 2022)

vince72 said:


> Need some help trying to save this paint if possible. OA, polish what would you gents suggest?
> 
> View attachment 1710901
> 
> ...



I have made the mistake of using WD and steel wool on the Schwinn candy paints. I think I was warned too late by GT they just do not hold up much easier to burn through it and the paint layers work together to give the effect. Once that top layer is gone it is not coming back so super gentle and slow. I wish all paint was like the '50 where the color was throughout. I need to get some bar keepers friend.


----------

